# Romote issue



## and1 (Mar 30, 2018)

I need to replace my remote control the came with my Integra receiver, Problem is I can't find the exact remote looking for help as to another alternative. Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I've had good luck finding replacement remotes on ebay.

regards,
Wayne


----------

